# ищу ноты А. Нижника



## asa1380 (21 Мар 2014)

ищу ноты Артема Нижника партита №2 мактуб, можно 3, 4 часть, если у кого есть ноты пришлите пожалуйста на [email protected] буду очень признательна


----------



## rimchuk (20 Апр 2014)

Артём Нижник есть в "ВКонтакте", не стесняйтесь обращаться к нему лично -- он, как и все по-настоящему хорошие и выдающиеся музыканты, прост в общении.
http://vk.com/id53580171


----------



## grigoriys (20 Апр 2014)

KirillMezgov писал:


> он предложит КУПИТЬ у него эти ноты!..


но ведь это нормально, не так ли?


----------



## sever (1 Сен 2016)

Вышлите подалуйста партитуру Нижника Мактуб  очень надо!


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Сен 2016)

*Уважаемый,коллега  sever!*Когда ко мне *обращались *пользователи сайта *с просьбой* помощи *поиска* определенных *нот* *А.Нижника* мне ссылку  вот эту:    http://www.edition-avantus.de/   ,,, *подсказал Николай Рысков*,за что* ему* отдельное *спасибо*.В любом случае Вам стоит *обратиться* к нему*(А.Нижнику)* на  приведенном  мною сайте и решить свой вопрос по *поиску произведения.*С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------

